# cnyos aos awards (2)



## cnycharles (Oct 10, 2011)

(I moved the awards pics to this thread for easier viewing)


Here are the plants/flowers that received or had the potential to receive AOS awards at our show






Paph ( Fumi's Gold x Via Del Sol ) 'Norma' AM 86 pts





Paph ( Hsinying Glory x sukhakulii ) 'Norma' AM 80 pts





Paph Doll's Kobold 'Haley Suzanne' AM 80 pts





Dendrobium eriiflorum 'Floral Hill' CCE 90 pts 





same as above, flower close-up





tag read Paph barbigerum var. herrmannii ; would have received a CHM of 82 pts
if it had been submitted to the AOS species identification team and passed. Owner 
declined the award due to possible mis-naming issues

also, all of the show pics can be viewed here http://cnyos.org/showpics/index.php ; other owner 
and image details can be viewed on the showpics page

many more pictures will be uploaded in the next two days; enjoy! 
(by the way, i'm the aos awards photographer for this show)


----------



## Clark (Oct 10, 2011)

Exceptional photography.

No long petals?


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks! .. though you haven't seen the pics yet on the showpics site where I had the shallow focus on the wrong part of flower (blurry). these pics were made with the very little sunlight that came out that weekend and that afternoon, just after I set up to take the pics! otherwise it would have been very very dark

there are long-hairs in some of the other show pics, but so many of them have had awards already that it's harder for them to get a new award


----------



## Shiva (Oct 10, 2011)

Great pics! Thanks!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2011)

That yellow looks like sunshine -- beautiful!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2011)

That yellow paph is great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 12, 2011)

Cool pics Charles, thanks!!!! Jean


----------



## Hera (Oct 12, 2011)

Beautiful collection, makes me wish for a show coming up.


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

The yellow on that paph is so clean!!


----------

